# Power of the Dog



## timprebble (Dec 19, 2021)

Anyone seen Jane Campion's new film The Power of the Dog? 
I think it's on Netflix now

Score by Johnny Greenwood, interview with him here:








How Jonny Greenwood Wrote the Year’s Best Film Score


The Radiohead guitarist has a singular musical voice.




www.newyorker.com





Campoion & Greenwood discuss it:


Trailer:


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 2, 2022)

Yes, very original movie, and score.


----------



## Aldunate (Jan 3, 2022)

It's great to see Greenwood's evolution from Radiohead to an exciting composer.
I didn't know who scored the movie while I was watching it, but the quality of the music is, in my opinion, the best in Hollywood. 
The music stands for itself and could easily be concert music.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 3, 2022)

Also his score for the movie 'Spencer' is very original, and added an exciting dimension to the movie.


----------



## Aldunate (Jan 3, 2022)

I heard that he was a fan of Penderecki and visited him.
Penderecki said that he looked normal; he was expecting a Rockstar.
What's funny about that assessment from Penderecki is that his music sounds way crazier than anything from Greenwood.


----------



## labyrinths (Jan 3, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Also his score for the movie 'Spencer' is very original, and added an exciting dimension to the movie.


I haven’t seen the film yet, but I’ve been listening to the score quite a bit, and it’s really stunning. He continues to be one of my favorite composers working in film. It’s always very exciting and inspiring to hear new work from him, and it feels like such a treat to get these two brilliant scores back to back within the same year.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jan 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Also his score for the movie 'Spencer' is very original, and added an exciting dimension to the movie.


I agree it's great.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jan 5, 2022)

Wasn't interested in the film. Then I started listening to the score and was intrigued. Also, like the theme in Phantom Thread.


----------



## timprebble (Jan 5, 2022)

Aldunate said:


> I heard that he was a fan of Penderecki and visited him.
> Penderecki said that he looked normal; he was expecting a Rockstar.
> What's funny about that assessment from Penderecki is that his music sounds way crazier than anything from Greenwood.


Did you read his comments in the NewYorker interview linked above?
This bit:

"It feels like you have to run in front of a wave—I’m mixing metaphors in every direction, feel free to substitute any simile I use—it feels like there’s a wave breaking behind you the whole time, which is all of the sample libraries. And they are getting better and better. Even all this extended-techniques stuff can be done with sample libraries, and you hear it in films as well. You start to recognize Penderecki-style plugins, for example. It’s quite a nice motivating thing in a way, because you end up writing things that are—O.K., well, you can’t do this sound yet, you can’t actually do this texture yet. So it’s the fight to keep your head above water that I get energy from, that I enjoy."


I really admire that striving for originality... especially when contrasted with the tired superhero movie tropes (which I guess, go with that territory)




Also kudos to the director Jane Campion, for breaking more than a few glass ceilings...


----------



## Aldunate (Jan 6, 2022)

timprebble said:


> Did you read his comments in the NewYorker interview linked above?
> This bit:
> 
> "It feels like you have to run in front of a wave—I’m mixing metaphors in every direction, feel free to substitute any simile I use—it feels like there’s a wave breaking behind you the whole time, which is all of the sample libraries. And they are getting better and better. Even all this extended-techniques stuff can be done with sample libraries, and you hear it in films as well. You start to recognize Penderecki-style plugins, for example. It’s quite a nice motivating thing in a way, because you end up writing things that are—O.K., well, you can’t do this sound yet, you can’t actually do this texture yet. So it’s the fight to keep your head above water that I get energy from, that I enjoy."
> ...


Didn't read that. What kind of libraries is he talking about?
I have Expresivo from Sonokinetik. I know of Threnody Strings from Soniccouture, SFX libraries from Orchestral Tools and Uist from Spitfire.


----------



## Double Helix (Jan 6, 2022)

From the article
"Plus, I can’t write comic music, which I assume is all pizzicato strings."

Don't forget the bouncing bassoons. And trombones with plunger mutes.
(Thanks for the link--a good read)


----------

